# K9 Natural



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has tried the dog food, K9 Natural, reads well but sooooooooo expensive £100 for 4kg!!!! This does make up in to 16kg but even so. I guess the more convenient B.A.R.F is the more expensive it is.............


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry have nt heard of it.... thats more expensive than Orijen, have you tried that x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No have just bought some barking heads which Weller seems to love, was feeding IAMS but after reading all the views and experiences on here, I have started looking into BARF but finding it a bit expensive and have no freezer space. Had a chat with the manager at local petsupermarket and she was really good, She told me IAMS was ok but still stuff in there that isn't good for the dogs and recommended barking heads as one of the better dried foods, along with orijen but also budget has an influence on the decision.
She pointed out that unless we have any problems with our dog as in allergies etc then don't rush over to BARF. They also have a seminar this weekend about this K9 Natural, which seems brill. No freezer space needed and it is freeze dried but still a complete BARF diet. The price has put me off though. Thought it may suit someone on here though, worth a look www.k9natural.co.uk


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just looked at the site - thanks Karen. Looks very good but OMG the price 
Happy to stick to NI but this could be useful for holidays etc if there isn't a fridge/freezer available.


----------

